# peacock caddis



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

Tried some different materials tonight.
#16 caddis tied with peacock herl - cdc - deer body hair
Hope it will trick those wily bluegill.


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

This is one fly I tye often. The smallies seem to like them tyed on a #10 hook.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

nice!!!!!!!


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

Looks good wabi. The gills should approve!


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

I just ordered a bunch of Elk, Caribou, and Moose hair. Also ordered some peacock hearl. That will be a good fly this year. Thanks for the post. Thats a nice fly!


----------

